# Weekly Competition 2016-05



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R U R2 F2 R' F2 R'
*2. *F R2 U' R U' R' U R2 U'
*3. *R2 F' U R2 U' R2 U'
*4. *U' R F R F' U2 R F
*5. *F2 U2 F U' F' R U' R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R D2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' R2 D2 L' D2 U' B R' D' F2 L F U2 R' U
*2. *F L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F R2 F D2 B' U R F' R2 B U2 L' D' F R2
*3. *D2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 U L D' L R U' R' F R B' F'
*4. *B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 D B2 L F D' U F D2 B' R' B2 F
*5. *F U2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 B D' L' B2 R D' B' F L2 F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 R' Fw' F D2 L2 B' F2 L' U2 L Rw B U L' U L' R Fw2 Uw2 U' R2 Uw R2 D2 L Fw L' F2 U' Rw' B2 Uw R' Fw' L2 Rw' R2 D2 R
*2. *R' Uw2 B Fw2 D2 Rw2 R Uw' U2 R B2 Rw R' D2 R2 Fw Uw' L' B L2 Rw2 B' Fw F Rw2 F' Uw' U' R' D' U2 F' Uw2 L' Fw F2 Rw' Fw' F D'
*3. *Rw2 Uw L R' F' R D' L2 R2 B' D2 Rw2 Uw' L2 R' Uw' L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R B' Rw F' U' R' F Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw Fw' U' B2 L Rw' Fw F2 R
*4. *D2 L D2 Uw' Fw F R' B D' U2 Rw2 B2 F' Rw' R2 B' F U2 Fw' F' D' Fw' U' B R' B Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U R' D Uw U F' D' Uw2 U2 L2 F'
*5. *Rw2 Uw2 R' B2 F2 L' R' Uw' U2 F D B2 Fw' R' Fw R Uw' U Rw D2 L2 F' R' D B D2 F2 Uw' Fw2 R Fw' F2 D' B2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' D B Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 Dw L Lw D' Fw Lw2 Bw R' D2 Lw2 D Rw2 D2 U' B U2 B Dw2 Lw' Bw' Fw2 U B Fw F2 Lw Rw2 Fw' Rw2 D2 Uw L Rw2 Fw L Dw2 U2 Lw2 Bw D' U' B Bw' D R' Uw' Rw2 B2 Uw' R' Dw2 Bw Dw' L B U Lw2 Fw Uw'
*2. *Dw2 R2 U R Uw2 B' Rw2 F' L2 U2 B2 Rw' R' F' Dw2 U L2 Bw2 Fw2 L Bw' L' F' L Lw' Rw R' Dw Uw2 Bw F' D Rw' R' Bw2 L2 Rw Uw L' Lw' Fw Dw2 Uw Rw2 D L2 B' Lw B2 Bw2 L' Bw' F2 D' F Lw Rw' D2 Lw Rw2
*3. *Bw2 D U2 Fw R Fw U L U' L2 D Uw2 F2 R' U' Bw2 Uw' R D' B' Bw Fw R' D2 F2 U2 Bw F L2 Lw Rw Dw B2 F2 Dw U L' R F U R' Uw' F2 Uw Fw2 Lw2 Bw Fw F L' Rw R D Uw' Lw Bw' Rw' U' Fw U
*4. *Rw D2 Fw' Lw Bw2 F Dw L Fw Dw Uw2 U2 Fw' Lw2 R2 Fw F' Rw' Fw' Uw B Uw' L2 Bw2 D2 Uw2 Bw' F Rw2 F2 L' D B2 Rw' B2 D L D2 F Dw' L Lw D2 Dw2 Fw F2 Rw' U' L' Rw' Bw R2 Bw2 R' U' Lw2 U' B2 Fw U'
*5. *L2 B' D2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 B Bw2 Fw Dw' B' Bw Fw' F L' Lw2 D' B D' Uw' L Uw' L' Bw' L D2 Lw Rw2 Dw' Rw B Fw2 D' Lw2 Uw2 Rw D' R' F Dw U R' Uw Fw2 Lw' D2 L' Rw2 D U2 L2 U' Bw' L2 R Uw Lw' Uw' U' B

*6x6x6*
*1. *R2 D' 3U' 2L2 2D' 3F 2F D' 3F' 3R' 2U2 U2 2L2 3U 3R2 D' 2D2 3U2 2U2 B L2 3R2 2R 3F' 2D 2B 2D' U2 L 3R' 2D2 3U' R' 3U2 2R' U B 2B 2R' F2 3R2 D L2 2B2 2L' F U' 2L2 2D2 2B D2 2B2 D' B' 3R 3F' 2F 3R2 2D2 B D2 2U L2 2B2 2F 2R 2B2 F2 2L' 3R
*2. *L 2F' 2D2 2U' F' 2U U' 3F2 R 2U' U2 B 2D' 2R 2U U2 2B2 3U 3R B' 2B' 3F' 2F' 2L' B2 2B2 U L' 2D' 3R' B' 3R' 2F L 3F' 2D2 F D 2B2 2F 3R2 F2 2L' D2 2L2 3R' D R 3F' L D2 2B 3R' B2 2B' 3R2 2D' L 2B' 2U L' 2D' 2U2 2R' 3U2 3F D 2L2 3R' 3U
*3. *2R2 B2 2L' 3R 3U2 2B' 2R D2 U F' 2L2 D U 3R F' 2R2 R' F' 2R2 R2 U B2 2R U 2B 2L R 2B2 3F 2F D 3U2 R U 2B D2 2L R B2 L' 2R 2B2 F2 R U2 2B 2F' R' 2D' 2B' 2D' 3U 2F2 F 3U B 2U 2F F2 D2 B' 2L2 2D 2U' U' R 3F2 2D 2U2 2B2
*4. *2L' 3R 3F2 F2 2L R2 D' L 2R' 2B 3U' L' 2B 3F 2L2 R2 2D2 2B 3R' 2D2 F 2L2 2D 3U L 2L 3U' L2 B D' 3R2 2D L2 2U2 3R2 2U' U2 L2 2F2 2D 3U' L2 2B2 D' 2D 3U2 B2 U 3F2 2F 2L 3R D' 2U' L' 3R F' 2D2 2B' 3R' B 2D 3U' L' 3R2 2U R' 2U' L' 3R'
*5. *L 2R2 2D' 3U' R2 F R 3U U2 2L' 3F L 3R' 3F2 2U2 2R2 F2 D2 2D2 U' 2B L2 D' 3R2 3U' 2F' L2 D2 3F' 2F' F2 2D2 2U 2B 2D2 2U2 2R2 2B 3U2 2U L2 R' F2 2L' R 2B' 2F D 3U' 2U' 2L 3R 2U2 2L' 3F' L2 2U R2 2U' 3F F2 U' 2B2 3R' 2D2 2B' F2 L2 2B2 2R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B2 2R2 D' 2L 3L' 3F2 2F 2D 3B2 2L' 3B L R 2D U' R' 2B 3B' 2F' 3L' 3R' D 3D' U2 B2 3U2 2B 3D2 3U2 2R 2F' 3L2 U 3R' 2B' F2 D R 3F' 3R U2 3L 2D' 3D2 3F' L 2U2 B' 2B 2D' L' 2U2 2F2 L' 3F2 3L2 3B2 2F' 3R2 2R' 2D' 3U' 3B2 2F' 2L 2B2 L2 3D 2F L2 D' U2 L2 3F2 U' L R' D 3U2 B' L' F2 3U2 3L 2B' 3R B F' 3D2 2R' 3D' 2F 2D' 2R 2B D 2F2 3L U2 B2
*2. *2L' 3B 3F 2F2 D2 3D' 3U2 3L2 3B D2 2D2 F 2R' 2B2 L2 2D 3D' R' 2D' R2 D2 B 3L' 3D' 3R D B' 3B 3F 2L' D2 2D2 U' 3L2 3U 2F F2 3D2 3B2 3D' 3R' 3D' L' 2B2 3B U2 L 3D' R' 3D2 U2 F U' 2L2 B' 2F2 3D' F 3U 2U2 3B2 3L2 2D' 3U2 B L' B2 2B 2L 3F2 U2 3B2 L D2 2U' 2L' D2 3D 3R' 3F' F D2 2R' 2D' 2U 3B2 2L2 3L 2D U2 2B 3F 3R2 B 2R R2 B 2B' 3B2 3D'
*3. *2D2 3U' B 3B2 3D2 3L 3R2 2B2 2R' B' 2L' 2U R' 3D 2U2 3F L 3D F2 3R' 3F2 D' B' U 3L 2B' 3D' 2U 2R2 B L 3R2 R 3B U2 2B 2F' 2R2 2B2 3U2 2F' 2L2 3D2 2U U' B' 3F2 2F2 F' L' 2B2 3R' 2B' L2 3B' 3F2 F' 2D2 B2 3F F 3U 3F2 2F' 3U2 3B' 3L R' 3U' 3L 3B2 2F' L 3L R2 D 2D2 3U2 B 2U' 2L2 3D' 2B 2F L D2 2D2 F' R2 2D2 3B' 3L2 2R' R' D2 B2 U2 2F2 2U 2F
*4. *2D 3U2 3L' U' L B 2R2 2B2 2U2 U2 3F2 D2 L 2D2 F 3U 2L' 3L2 2D2 L 3L2 B2 3B' D 2L 3R' F 2R 3F 2L2 3L B 3D B' 2B 3L 3B' 3R U 2B 3F 3D2 2R2 3U B2 3D' 3U 2L 2R' 3F D2 3D 2B' 3B2 F' 3L' 2F2 D F' 3U 3B' 3L' 3D' U' 3F2 2F' U B2 3R B2 3D 3U' 3B 2U2 3L' D' 2R 3F' R2 B 3F2 2F2 3D 3F' 2L 2R' R' B2 3F 2L' 3R' 3D B' F2 3L F2 2D2 3U2 U R
*5. *2D 3B 3L 3D2 3U 2L 3F2 2L F 2D2 B' U' 2L 3D' L' 3L' 2D' 3U' 2F2 D 2U2 L' R' F' 2L 3L' R2 D2 2D R 3U' 3R2 R 2B' 3B 3U' L2 3R 3F2 F' 3U U 3F 3U2 3L2 3F 2U' U2 L2 2U' 3R2 3F' L 2B' L 2U' 2L2 2D2 3B2 U' 2F2 F' 3U' 3R' F2 2L' R D2 3B2 3F' D' 3U R F2 2L D U' F2 D 2R2 F 3L' R' 3D 3U' 3L F U B 2F2 D' 3D' 2L2 3U' 2L 2R2 B 2L' 2D F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U R' U F2 R' F' R F2
*2. *R' F2 U2 F U F2 U R
*3. *U2 R U' R2 F R' F' U R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L' F' D F2 L2 D2 R' U2 F' D2 R2 U2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U L2
*2. *R2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 R' B R2 D' L2 R' U' B' L R'
*3. *F2 R2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 F' U2 B2 D' R B' U R2 D' R' B2 D' L' F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 F2 R2 Uw F2 Rw R2 Fw2 U2 L B U2 Fw' D Uw L' Rw' Fw' Uw2 F D' B2 Fw' R Uw' Fw2 L' Fw Rw2 R' D2 Rw D' Uw' L Rw
*2. *D2 U Rw' D Uw L2 D' U L Fw2 F2 Uw L' Rw2 B2 L' U' L2 Uw' L2 Uw' L' R2 Uw U B' R D' R U L2 D' R B' F' Rw F' R' Uw' U
*3. *D Uw' U' Fw L' Rw2 U L' Rw' D R' B2 U' B F' Uw2 Rw' Uw' Rw R' Fw' D F2 D L' Uw' B' Fw Rw2 Fw U' Rw' Uw Rw R2 Uw2 R' U2 Rw' R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw R F2 Uw U' Bw U2 Bw Rw D Dw' Uw2 Lw' Rw' D2 B2 Dw Lw' B' Lw2 Dw' R Fw2 D' Bw D2 Dw Uw2 L Rw2 R' B Bw2 Rw Fw Rw2 B2 R Dw2 Bw Lw2 R2 D L' Rw' R' D B Rw' F R2 U' Bw Lw2 Rw2 Uw U2 L2 B' Fw
*2. *R2 B2 R' B Lw2 R Fw U2 Bw2 D2 Rw U' Fw' Rw2 Uw' U' Lw2 U F L2 R D2 Uw' R Dw2 B' R' D2 Dw U2 Bw Dw Uw' F' L F Dw2 Bw2 R Fw U' L D' Rw2 D2 Dw U2 F2 U F' Lw2 Fw' Lw' D2 Uw2 R U' Fw2 Rw Dw2
*3. *Dw' Uw2 Bw Fw Dw' Uw U2 L2 D2 Uw2 F2 Uw U' Lw' R2 B L B' D2 U2 Rw D2 B2 R' Bw' L2 Rw' R Dw2 F Uw' L' Uw Fw U2 L U' L Rw' Bw2 L' Uw Lw Uw' R2 Fw' U' B Bw D U' R U' Bw' Uw L Bw2 D2 U Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' B 2B' L U2 2L 2U2 B 2F F' 2L2 2B 2R' 3F' D2 B 3U2 B F2 2U 2F' D' F 3R' F' 2U 3R U2 3F D 2D' 2F' D 2U2 B' 3F' F' 3U' 2B2 F2 R2 3F 3R2 3U 2R U 2R2 D' B D F2 R 2U2 L' 3F' 2F F R 3U' 2F 3U' U R F' L2 B' 2U2 3F2 2L' 2D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 3L2 3D2 3B2 3F' L F2 3L2 F2 D2 2R 2D2 3D2 3B' R' 2B2 2F 2L D 3L' B2 2U U2 F' L' B2 3D2 3R' 2F L 2F' U' L2 2U2 3F 2F2 3L' 3R2 2R 3U 2L F2 3R' 2R' B 3F 2F R' B' 2B 3B 2D 3U 3L' 3R' R 3B 3F2 F2 3R R2 U2 B' 2D2 2B' 3U' R2 2D 2U2 3F' L' 2L' 2F' F2 3D 3F' 3D2 3F2 2D 3R D' 3F' 2L F2 3U U 2B2 3D' 2B2 2D' 2B 2U' 2F' 2L' D2 L 3D' B' 3B2 3L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R D2 R2 F D' R' U B' D' R2 F B D2 R2 D2 B' D2 F2 D2 F
*2. *L2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U F2 D' F2 D2 R' B2 U B D' U' L U' L U
*3. *L2 R2 F R2 F L2 B' F2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 F' U' L2 F' R' D'
*4. *D2 B' F2 U2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 U F2 R' B R' D2 B2 D B' U'
*5. *U' R' D F D' B' R2 L' F U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 D'
*6. *U' B R' L' U2 D' L2 B' L' F L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D'
*7. *R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B L2 F' L2 D2 B R U B U2 F2 R2 U F' D' F
*8. *D' F L F D2 B' L U' F L2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 R B2 R' D2 R'
*9. *R' U2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 L' R2 B2 R2 U L' R D' L' R' B' R D B'
*10. *R2 D B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B' U L2 F R B D L B U
*11. *L2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' B F U L F2 R' F L2 B R'
*12. *R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 R B2 D F D' F D F' D2 U'
*13. *R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U' B2 L' U' L F' L B' U L2 F U
*14. *U2 L' R2 U2 B2 R F2 R U2 B2 L2 D' B' U2 B2 L' R' D' L' F' R
*15. *B2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 D' U B' L' F' D' L' U R D' L R
*16. *R2 L F R' D' R' L2 D2 F' U L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 B2 D2 F U2 R2
*17. *U2 F U2 B' F' U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' F' L F2 U R F2 R' D' F'
*18. *L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 U L' R F U' L B2 U2 L2 D L
*19. *D2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 B U2 B2 R2 F U F' R F2 D' L' U' F' D' L
*20. *B2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 U' B' L2 B' D' B' U' F2 L' U F
*21. *U R' B2 D' B L F U2 L2 D B2 D2 L' U2 R2 L U2 D2 B2
*22. *U L' D R2 L B D' R B D L2 F2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2
*23. *F2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 D B2 L F2 U' R D R2 D' F' L2 B
*24. *B2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' B2 U' F' D' R' U F2 D
*25. *F B D L2 B' D F B2 U2 L F2 L2 U R2 F2 D B2 U L2 U R2
*26. *D B2 U L D L2 F' D2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 B U2 B L2 F' B R2 U2
*27. *L2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 F2 R' B2 L U R U' F U L D B R2 U
*28. *L' D L B2 U F D' B' R' U L2 D2 F2 D2 L' U2 D2 L D2 L
*29. *B U2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 L B' U' R' B' F' D2 B' D2 L2
*30. *L2 U2 B R' F B L' F2 D L U2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 B2
*31. *R2 L' D2 R' U' D F B L' F U2 D' F2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2
*32. *U2 B2 L2 F2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 U' R' F D B' D U2 F' R' F'
*33. *F' L' D F2 R2 D2 R U F' U R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 U
*34. *F' D' F' B' U' D B2 D2 F' R' U' L2 F2 U B2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 R2
*35. *U2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B' L' D' L2 B' U R2 D' U2 R
*36. *U2 L' U2 L B' R2 L' U B L' U2 L' F2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R U2 D2
*37. *L2 U2 L2 B' U2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' L R' B' F' U B2 L R F2
*38. *D' R2 U R2 B' R2 D L B D' F2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2
*39. *L2 D2 B' R2 B R2 D2 F L2 B R2 D B2 L' U2 F R' F D2 U2 R
*40. *R' D R U B' D2 R D L' D L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U D2 L2 F2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B2 R U2 L U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L' B U2 L R D' B R' U L2 R2
*2. *U2 F' B L' U2 D B U' D F' R2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 B U2 B' D2
*3. *L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D2 R2 D F R B2 R2 D R B' R' U' L
*4. *R2 U' R2 D B2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 U B2 L' R2 B' L' U F
*5. *B' L2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' R F' D2 R F U B F' L B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B L2 F L' D R' F' R L2 F' U L2 U2 F2 B2 D B2 D F2 U' R2
*2. *F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 B R2 B2 R2 D' B' D' U2 L B L2 D2 U R2
*3. *L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 B' L R' F2 D B F2 L' D' L
*4. *F2 U2 R' U2 R U' D' B R' F U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D B2 D2 B2
*5. *F R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B L2 F2 R F' D B L' D' L' R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' L D2 F2 D F' D' L' F2 D2
*2. *R2 B' U R2 U' R U2 B U F' R2 U' F2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U B2 D
*3. *U2 R2 B R2 B D2 B D2 L2 B2 F' D' R' D' L U' B2 L' F' D2 F2
*4. *L2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 F D2 U L F D' L2 D L'
*5. *D2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U R2 U B' L2 F D R2 U' B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' B2 D2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 R' U' B' U2 F R B L F2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 U F' U' R F2 R'
*3. *R2 U' F2 D2 R2 D R2 U F2 U' L2 R' B' U2 F2 U R2 B F
*4. *B Fw2 Rw Fw' D2 Rw' Uw' R' Uw' U' B' F D' Uw2 U R2 Fw2 Uw B' Fw' Uw2 F U2 Fw' L' R' F U2 Rw' R Uw2 L2 B' D2 B' Rw' D' Uw2 U2 L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 F2 U F R' F U R'
*3. *R' F2 R B2 U2 L2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 B F U' B2 F D' R'
*4. *Rw' F2 Rw2 F2 L' R2 U' B' Fw U2 B2 R2 Uw' U R' Uw' Fw2 R' B' U B2 Rw2 D' L U F2 L Uw2 B' Fw2 L2 Rw R F' D Uw2 L2 R' Fw2 F'
*5. *Bw F2 Dw U' R Bw Lw' B' Bw' Fw2 U Fw2 U L' B R Uw F2 L Fw Rw D Uw' L' Rw2 B2 Bw2 F L2 Dw' L U Fw F Uw R D' Lw B Bw2 F R' B2 Fw F' U2 Rw2 Dw L2 U L2 Fw2 R2 U Fw Dw2 Lw B' Bw' F

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-4,d=-1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=0 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=-2,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=1 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=1,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B U L B' R B r b' u
*2. *U' R B' U' L U' L R' r' b' u'
*3. *L U R' B' U' L' B' r' b' u
*4. *U L' U R' U R' L' R' l b u
*5. *U' L U R L U' L B' L l r

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) /
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)
*4. *(-3, -1) / (-5, -5) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0)
*5. *(-2, -3) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' R D U D U R L' U D' U'
*2. *R L D U' D R' L' R L' D' U'
*3. *U' L R' U D' U L' R' D' U'
*4. *U L' D U' R' D' R U' D' U'
*5. *L' D U R' U D' L R U' D' U'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 2, 2016)

222: 4.81, (4.48), 5.59, 5.20, (6.33) = 5.20
333: 17.56, 17.91, (13.99), 19.39, (19.50) = 18.29 [wow that was bad]
444: 1:08.42, (1:15.21), (58.07), 1:04.84, 58.09 = 1:03.79 [Good recovery]
555: 1:52.07, 1:52.95, 1;53.47, (2:01.42), (1:44.95) = 1:52.83
666: 3:59.95, (3:15.22), (4:03.50), 3:48.37, 3:49.77 = 3:52.70
777: (6.13,26), 5:51.18, (5:29.12), 5:34.24, 5:56.61 = 5:47.34 
2bld: 2:47.27, DNF, 1:54.91 = 1:54.91
3bld: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
OH: 1:13.15, (50.85), 1:08.03, (2:18.05), 1:03.68 = 1:08.29
Megaminx: (2:28.26), (3:11.03), 2:41.28, 2:52.00, 2:56.17 = 2:49.82
Pyraminx: (4.90), 8.43, 7.16, (8.73), 6.30 = 7.30 [nice!]
Skewb: 8.80, (7.99), (14.71), 11.14, 8.79 = 9.58
Square-1: (57.36), 51.47, 56.51, (40.10), 54.22 = 54.07
2-4: 1:18.06
2-5: 3:04.02
FMC: 43



Spoiler



y2 R' L' U L2 D U2 Lw' U2 Lw (2x2x2)
L' U B2 L2 B U B' (2X2X3)
U2 L U' B' U2 B U2 L (F2L-1)
L U2 L' U L U' (F2L-2 (cancelled into LL))
F U F' U' L' B R' U' R U B' U2 (LL)


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 2, 2016)

2x2: 4.45 (3.66) 4.93 4.25 (5.91)=4.54
3x3: (20.85) (15.71) 19.89 17.05 20.78
4x4: 
2x2-4x4: 1:30.59
Pyraminx: (6.38) (12.10) 8.65 6.62 9.46=8.24
Skewb: (11.49) 13.66 11.81 13.37 (DNF)=12.94


3x3+Cold hands=not good


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 2, 2016)

Mats B:
*2x2:* 10.57, 11.89, 15.28, 14.53, 15.30 = *13.90*
*3x3*: 36.16, 37.06, 36.81, 42.35, 39.57 = *37.81*
*4x4*: 2.06.33, 2:05.95, 2:10.08, 2:19.34. 2:19.53 = *2:11.92*
*5x5:* 4:25.60, 5:02.28, 5:03.98, 4:50.12, 4:52.85 

*2x2BLD*: DNF, *42.33*, DNF. Very bad indeed, sometimes 2BLD just does not work
*3x3BLD:* 2:12.23, DNF, *1:31.10*, hard solves all of them? 
*4x4BLD*: DNF (4x 5e), *6:44.37* [4:01], DNF oooh so close . [4:51], just forgot to do a 3-c edges.
*5x5BLD*: DNF forgot to reorient, very slow memo, DNF 2X a 2-cycle I mishandled, *12:20.09*
The easiest scramble I've ever seen.
*6x6BLD*: *DNF* [33:46] rather bad, a few pieces of every sort off.
*Multi:* 3/13 = *DNF* in 59:06 [memo 42:50] Six cubes had two twisted corners! 
I had too little time to refresh memo for twists/flips so I think I twisted three cubes instead of
untwisting the three I should have  .
One of my worst Multi efforts ever


----------



## mafergut (Feb 2, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.63, 6.84, (4.99), 5.16, (DNF) = *5.88* // It was going well..., until I messed up the last solve
*3x3x3:* (20.97), 19.39, 17.01, 17.61, (16.32) = *18.00* // Nice (easy x-cross on the 3rd and pll skip on the 5th, though)
*4x4x4:* (2:09.99), 2:20.89, 2:21.76, (DNF), 2:15.85 = *2:19.50* // 5 OLL & 4 PLL parity cases in 5 solves 
*5x5x5:* 9:42.68, (14:18.70), 11:05.35, 10:04.87, (8:54.42) = *10:17.64* // First time I try to solve a 5x5. I don't have any idea how to do it 
*2x2BLD:* 3:53.23, DNF, DNF = *3:53.23* // Twisted corner on 2nd (in 3:00.xx) & wrong exec on 3rd. Pushing too hard after 1st success
*3x3x3 OH:* (41.63), 57.80, 47.80, 53.26, (DNF) = *52.95* // Terribly bad, messed up an N-perm in the last solve.
*2-3-4 Relay: 3:15.93* // Terrible 4x4 solve around 2:45 and bad 2x2 & 3x3 also
*2-3-4-5 Relay: 10:56.13* // Laughable but surely better 5x5 than in any of the 5x5 solves 
*MegaMinx:* 5:42.97, 6:02.46, (5:38.78), 5:43.45, (6:10.89) = *5:49.63* // 1 minute improvement, not bad for 0 solves in 1 week 
*PyraMinx:* (9.47), (15.79), 11.02, 14.53, 15.30 = *13.62* // Meh, no more progress this week
*Skewb:* (18.25), 14.52, (11.63), 15.81, 17.31 = *15.88* // Bad


----------



## h2f (Feb 3, 2016)

*2x2x2* 6.91, 9.94, 5.68, 7.81, 8.55 = *7.76 *
*3x3x3* 22.56, 23.27, 19.28, 24.55, 17.01 = *21.70*
*4x4x4* 1:18.45, 1:26.88, 1:15.43, 1:18.37, 1:21.18 = *1:19.33*
*5x5x5* 3:38.90, 3:22.61, 3:10.32, 3:09.80, 3:11.99 = *3:14.97*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* 31.27, DNF, 33.33 = *31.27*
*3x3x3 blindfolded	* DNF, 2:47.50, DNF = *2:47.5* // disaster
*4x4x4 Blindfolded* 10:47.74, DNF, DNS = *10:47.74*
*5x5x5 blindfolded* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF	* // 
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded* 1/2 in 5:18 = *DNF* //cube slipped away... 
*3x3x3 one-handed* 29.93, 55.16, 39.34, 46.99, 50.48 = *45.60*
*3x3x3 Fewest moves* = *33*

solution: F' R F2 D R F U L U' R2 U2 L' U L U L' U' L U F U' F' L2 U' F R' F' L2 F R F' L' U

F' R F2 //2x2x1
D R F // 2x2x2
U L U' R2 //2x2x3 
(inv)
U' L' U L2 //f2l-1
F U F' //eo
U' L' U L U' L' U' L U2// ab3c (26)

skeleton: F' R F2 D R F U L U' R2 U2' L' U L U L' U' L U F U' F' L2' U' (F R' F' L2 F R F' L2) L U only 1 move cancelation. It's optimal.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay * = *1:41.52*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 * = *4:53.94*
*Skewb* 24.64, 21.09, 26.36, 37.03, 17.39 = *24.03* // I need to practice it again.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 3, 2016)

*2X2X2:* (8.66) 8.16 7.58 8.63 (6.69) = *8.12*
*3x3x3: *(22.21) 18.29 18.44 19.98 (15.52) = *18.90*
*4X4X4:* 1:51.05 (1:27.12) 1:29.00 1:57.26 (2:00.28) = *1:45.77*


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 4, 2016)

megaminx: 1:17.59, 1:16.18, 1:26.39, 1:26.06, 1:25.92 = 1:23.19


----------



## mycube (Feb 4, 2016)

fewest moves: 27 moves
Solution:


Spoiler



B' R' B L' F - eo
D2 R2 U2
sw: 
U R' - 2x2x3
R' D' R2 F2 R'
F2 D' F2 - f2l
F' D' F B D2 F' D' F D2 B' D' - zbll

Solution:
B' R' B L' F D2 R2 U2 D B D2 F' D F D2 B' F' D F' D F2 R F2 R2 D R2 U'


----------



## Mieeetek4 (Feb 5, 2016)

2x2: 5.49, (4.02), 4.98, 5.56, (7.50) = 5.34
3x3: 19.60, (25.73), (17.67), 20.73, 19.66 = 20.00
4x4: 1:12.89, (1:10.54), (1:19.04), 1:12.60, 1:10.96 = 1:12.15 // 5 OLL parities
5x5: 2:50.19, (2:51.30), 2:44.38, (2:37.29), 2:38.22 = 2:44.26
3x3OH: (44.90), (34.93), 37.80, 44.41, 35.47 = 39.23
skewb: (11.70), (17.15), 13.84, 14.25, 13.18 = 13.76
pyraminx: 9.87, 9.20, 9.29, (6.21), (11.46) = 9.45
2-4: 1:43.92 //another OLL parity
2-5: 4:57.93 // a small pop on the 4x4


----------



## GhostBear53 (Feb 6, 2016)

2x2: 11.986, (10.349), 10.431, 11.389, (15.926) = 11.269
3x3: 1:02.465, (46.026), 49.352, (1:18.565), 51.452 = 54.423
4x4: 3:34.599, (3:02.467), 3:28.792, 4:23.473, (5:08.240) = 3:48.95

First timer here, just learned F2L and 4LLL so go easy on me  My 3x3 time was 10 seconds worse then a competition I just did on /r/cubers :/


----------



## Dene (Feb 6, 2016)

*3x3:* (17.24), 15.33, (12.16), 16.96, 14.36 = 15.55
*4x4:* 1:05.19, (DNF), 1:12.34, 1:02.32, (56.62) = 1:06.62
*5x5:* 1:33.48, (1:25.57), 1:40.66, (1:45.87), 1:33.54 = 1:35.89
*6x6:* (2:44.18), 3:01.24, (3:36.13), 2:58.96, 3:14.43 = 3:04.88
*7x7:* (4:17.10), 4:24.46, 4:27.17, 4:39.57, (4:41.25) = 4:30.40
*OH:* 33.08, (41.67), (26.54), 29.89, 30.27 = 31.08
*Megaminx:* 2:08.39, 2:07.66, (1:42.99), 2:03.32, (2:17.80) = 2:06.46


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 6, 2016)

MEGAMINX: (2:10.91), 1:52.75, (1:46.08), 2:00.63, 1:53.43 (ao5 = 1:55.61)
5x5: 2:19.37, (2:25.91), (2:09.80), 2:17.24, 2:25.77 (Ao5 = 2:20.79)
clock: 13.66, (14.76), 13.47, (11.93), 14.30 (ao5 = 13.81)


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Feb 7, 2016)

*3x3:* 15.43, 19.13, (12.06), 16.02, (19.88) = *16.86*
*Mega:*


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 8, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 6.14, (5.03), 6.06, 5.80, (8.38)-> *6.00*
*3x3x3:* (20.74), (13.77), 18.83, 15.69, 15.89-> *16.80*
*4x4x4:* 1:22.52, (1:12.34), 1:28.71, (1:35.34), 1:15.95-> *1:22.39*
*5x5x5:* (2:23.52), 2:27.99, (3:21.30), 2:33.91, 2:46.11-> *2:36.00*
*7x7x7:* (8:29.33), (9:39.45), 9:11.89, 9:17.50, 8:58.42-> *9:09.27*
*2x2x2BLD:* 1:35.39, 1:36.80, 50.12-> *50.12*
*3x3x3BLD:* 5:43.89, 5:33.78, 5:33.16-> *5:33.16*
*3x3x3OH:* 33.71, (28.40), (34.59), 33.81, 32.20-> *33.24*
*234*-> *1:57.65*
*2345*-> *4:31.50*
*megaminx:* (3:23.00), 2:55.03, 3:11.29, 3:08.27, (2:43.10)-> *3:04.86*
*sq-1:* (41.60), (1:10.36), 51.64, 42.93, 51.68-> *48.75*
*skewb:* (7.58), 10.85, 7.75, (10.91), 10.64-> *9.75*

*3x3x3FM:* 38 moves
Solution: D F U' F' D2 F U F D L2 B2 L' F' L B2 L' D R' B R B U' B U' L U L' B2 U' B' U B2 R B R' U' B U

D' * F2 D ** L F' D //2x2x2
R' B R //2x2x3
B U' B U' L U L' //f2l-1
B2 U' B' U B2 R B R' U' B U //orient edges

insertions:

* D2 F U' F' D2 F U F' (2 moves cancelation)
** L2 B2 L' F' L B2 L' F L' (4 moves cancelation)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 9, 2016)

Preliminary result, congrats to Torch and then cuberKid and Lapinsavant (who shared 2/3 place)
(competition does not close until next comp is up )

*2x2x2*(36)

 2.16 fabdabs1234
 2.39 WACWCA
 3.12 Lapinsavant
 3.27 Isaac Lai
 3.36 cuberkid10
 3.67 YTCuber
 4.01 hssandwich
 4.14 Torch
 4.15 JustinTimeCuber
 4.54 ViliusRibinskas
 4.68 Cale S
 4.71 ichcubegern
 4.77 CyanSandwich
 4.80 xsrvmy
 5.20 Ordway Persyn
 5.22 bryson azzopard
 5.34 Mieeetek4
 5.40 connorlacrosse
 5.53 Seanliu
 5.77 username...
 5.88 mafergut
 6.00 Bogdan
 6.43 Speedysolver
 6.59 MFCuber
 7.01 bulletpal
 7.17 Kenneth Svendson
 7.22 LostGent
 7.76 h2f
 8.12 MarcelP
 8.29 slh01slh
 11.15 CuberXtremE
 11.27 GhostBear53
 13.90 MatsBergsten
 16.71 MLGSheep1
 DNF Gagandeep12
 DNF 26doober
*3x3x3 *(48)

 8.86 DanpHan
 8.99 Lapinsavant
 9.82 fabdabs1234
 10.28 Isaac Lai
 10.29 fastfingers777
 10.31 Iggy
 10.83 cuberkid10
 11.22 Jbacboy
 11.68 jasseri
 11.87 xsrvmy
 12.24 username...
 12.42 WACWCA
 12.58 Torch
 12.59 hssandwich
 12.78 Cale S
 13.71 Keroma12
 14.80 turtwig
 14.97 Speedysolver
 15.20 ichcubegern
 15.40 bryson azzopard
 15.55 Dene
 15.61 Kenneth Svendson
 15.73 YTCuber
 15.81 LostGent
 16.64 CyanSandwich
 16.80 Bogdan
 16.86 Sergeant Baboon
 16.91 Seanliu
 18.00 mafergut
 18.29 Ordway Persyn
 18.90 MarcelP
 19.24 ViliusRibinskas
 20.00 Mieeetek4
 21.62 Perff
 21.70 h2f
 21.85 bulletpal
 22.19 Deri Nata Wijaya
 23.06 Moops
 23.09 MFCuber
 23.66 Jason Green
 27.33 slh01slh
 27.75 26doober
 31.26 connorlacrosse
 32.85 CuberXtremE
 34.54 MLGSheep1
 37.81 MatsBergsten
 41.37 Gagandeep12
 54.32 GhostBear53
*4x4x4*(24)

 36.55 Lapinsavant
 42.74 cuberkid10
 43.18 xsrvmy
 45.06 Iggy
 47.61 Isaac Lai
 48.55 fabdabs1234
 56.12 bryson azzopard
 57.46 Torch
 57.70 Keroma12
 58.66 turtwig
 1:03.59 ichcubegern
 1:03.78 Ordway Persyn
 1:06.62 Dene
 1:12.15 Mieeetek4
 1:12.67 Kenneth Svendson
 1:19.33 h2f
 1:22.39 Bogdan
 1:23.43 Moops
 1:45.77 MarcelP
 2:11.92 MatsBergsten
 2:15.74 connorlacrosse
 2:19.50 mafergut
 2:30.07 26doober
 3:48.95 GhostBear53
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:11.80 username...
 1:13.76 Lapinsavant
 1:18.67 xsrvmy
 1:31.11 ichcubegern
 1:34.21 cuberkid10
 1:35.26 Iggy
 1:35.89 Dene
 1:39.79 Keroma12
 1:42.91 Cale S
 1:43.83 bryson azzopard
 1:45.28 fastfingers777
 1:50.83 Torch
 1:52.62 Ordway Persyn
 2:07.04 Isaac Lai
 2:08.59 epride17
 2:20.79 pyr14
 2:36.00 Bogdan
 2:44.26 Mieeetek4
 3:14.97 h2f
 3:34.66 MichaelErskine
 4:55.08 MatsBergsten
10:17.63 mafergut
 DNF Kenneth Svendson
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:04.88 Dene
 3:06.94 bryson azzopard
 3:13.76 Keroma12
 3:52.70 Ordway Persyn
*7x7x7*(6)

 3:23.63 xsrvmy
 4:30.40 Dene
 4:35.51 bryson azzopard
 5:47.34 Ordway Persyn
 9:09.27 Bogdan
 DNF ichcubegern
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 17.24 DanpHan
 18.94 Lapinsavant
 20.11 Iggy
 20.60 xsrvmy
 20.87 Isaac Lai
 21.67 ichcubegern
 24.29 cuberkid10
 25.14 Torch
 30.92 turtwig
 31.08 Dene
 31.93 bryson azzopard
 33.24 Bogdan
 35.93 Keroma12
 37.47 Kenneth Svendson
 39.23 Mieeetek4
 45.49 MFCuber
 45.60 h2f
 48.49 bulletpal
 52.95 mafergut
 54.72 Moops
 1:05.26 username...
 1:08.29 Ordway Persyn
 1:18.38 26doober
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 5.27 fabdabs1234
 6.11 username...
 9.33 hssandwich
 13.48 YTCuber
 24.24 Lapinsavant
 24.59 Isaac Lai
 29.38 bryson azzopard
 31.27 h2f
 32.43 Torch
 42.33 MatsBergsten
 50.12 Bogdan
 1:24.72 26doober
 1:54.91 Ordway Persyn
 3:53.23 mafergut
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 31.54 Iggy
 55.97 username...
 1:28.75 Torch
 1:29.90 hssandwich
 1:31.10 MatsBergsten
 1:44.08 Deri Nata Wijaya
 2:01.51 Keroma12
 2:47.50 h2f
 2:47.68 Moops
 3:03.33 Lapinsavant
 3:41.45 fabdabs1234
 5:33.16 Bogdan
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:44.37 MatsBergsten
 8:16.53 Keroma12
 9:13.81 hssandwich
10:47.74 h2f
 DNF ichcubegern
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:08.99 Cale S
12:20.09 MatsBergsten
31:30.00 hssandwich
42:50.00 moralsh
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF bryson azzopard
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

12/15 (55:29)  Torch
10/13 (59:21)  Deri Nata Wijaya
4/4 ( 7:52)  username...
6/11 (46:14)  Keroma12
1/2 ( 5:18)  h2f
1/2 (11:02)  fabdabs1234
3/13 (59:06)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 51.77 Torch
 2:05.14 bryson azzopard
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 54.35 Lapinsavant
 57.07 cuberkid10
 58.97 xsrvmy
 1:09.44 fabdabs1234
 1:10.89 Torch
 1:18.06 Ordway Persyn
 1:19.02 bryson azzopard
 1:30.59 ViliusRibinskas
 1:31.29 ichcubegern
 1:41.52 h2f
 1:43.92 Mieeetek4
 1:57.65 Bogdan
 2:14.34 Moops
 3:15.93 mafergut
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:17.52 Lapinsavant
 2:22.03 xsrvmy
 2:38.28 cuberkid10
 2:51.48 ichcubegern
 3:04.02 Ordway Persyn
 3:09.42 Torch
 3:19.02 bryson azzopard
 4:31.50 Bogdan
 4:53.94 h2f
 4:57.93 Mieeetek4
 5:48.64 Moops
10:56.13 mafergut
*Magic*(2)

 2.22 hssandwich
 2.29 fabdabs1234
*Skewb*(17)

 3.99 hssandwich
 4.52 Isaac Lai
 5.47 fabdabs1234
 6.21 turtwig
 6.59 ichcubegern
 6.70 Iggy
 6.90 Torch
 7.26 cuberkid10
 7.58 epride17
 9.58 Ordway Persyn
 9.75 Bogdan
 12.95 ViliusRibinskas
 13.76 Mieeetek4
 14.63 bryson azzopard
 15.27 26doober
 15.88 mafergut
 24.03 h2f
*Clock*(3)

 13.81 pyr14
 17.13 Kenneth Svendson
 18.92 bryson azzopard
*Pyraminx*(15)

 3.51 hssandwich
 3.79 Isaac Lai
 5.38 fabdabs1234
 5.40 ichcubegern
 5.76 Torch
 5.89 cuberkid10
 6.55 Cale S
 7.30 Ordway Persyn
 7.51 MFCuber
 8.24 ViliusRibinskas
 9.35 bryson azzopard
 9.45 Mieeetek4
 10.24 Kenneth Svendson
 13.62 mafergut
 14.24 26doober
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:16.48 Isaac Lai
 1:23.19 JianhanC
 1:30.62 cuberkid10
 1:55.60 pyr14
 1:56.03 Torch
 2:06.46 Dene
 2:11.13 bryson azzopard
 2:49.82 Ordway Persyn
 3:04.86 Bogdan
 5:49.63 mafergut
*Square-1*(14)

 12.32 Raptor56
 16.61 Iggy
 19.37 hssandwich
 22.11 cuberkid10
 22.77 Cale S
 27.41 fabdabs1234
 30.45 Isaac Lai
 34.53 bryson azzopard
 37.07 Torch
 41.34 ichcubegern
 48.75 Bogdan
 54.07 Ordway Persyn
 1:31.21 Kenneth Svendson
 1:43.34 26doober
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

24 okayama
27 mycube
31 oyyq99999
31 Keroma12
33 h2f
38 arbivara
38 Bogdan
43 Ordway Persyn

*Contest results*

269 Torch
233 cuberkid10
223 Lapinsavant
218 Isaac Lai
216 bryson azzopard
208 ichcubegern
202 fabdabs1234
184 xsrvmy
181 Ordway Persyn
179 hssandwich
169 Keroma12
168 Iggy
157 Bogdan
147 username...
141 h2f
124 Cale S
118 Dene
104 Mieeetek4
95 MatsBergsten
92 Kenneth Svendson
89 mafergut
88 turtwig
78 DanpHan
78 YTCuber
77 WACWCA
73 ViliusRibinskas
65 fastfingers777
64 Deri Nata Wijaya
53 Moops
53 CyanSandwich
50 Speedysolver
49 MFCuber
44 Seanliu
44 Jbacboy
44 26doober
43 jasseri
41 MarcelP
40 LostGent
40 bulletpal
38 connorlacrosse
30 JustinTimeCuber
29 pyr14
25 Sergeant Baboon
24 epride17
20 slh01slh
18 okayama
18 Perff
18 Raptor56
17 mycube
16 oyyq99999
16 GhostBear53
16 CuberXtremE
13 JianhanC
13 arbivara
12 Jason Green
12 MLGSheep1
11 moralsh
9 MichaelErskine
8 Gagandeep12


----------



## mafergut (Feb 9, 2016)

Just one question on 2BLD. If you are able to use normal methods (CLL/EG) to one-look and solve blind that way, aren't you supposed to count the inspection time as well as part of the solve as per general BLD rules? If that's the case, oh man, those guys with 5.27 and 6.11 and pretty awesome to be able to one-look one of those 3 scrambles in... 3 seconds, plus 2-3 seconds execution?

At least fabdabs has a 2.16 average in normal 2x2 so, even if doubtful it would be believable but username...? He's got a 5.xx in normal 2x2 so, inspection time must be 1 second!!!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 9, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Just one question on 2BLD. If you are able to use normal methods (CLL/EG) to one-look and solve blind that way, aren't you supposed to count the inspection time as well as part of the solve as per general BLD rules? If that's the case, oh man, those guys with 5.27 and 6.11 and pretty awesome to be able to one-look one of those 3 scrambles in... 3 seconds, plus 2-3 seconds execution?
> 
> At least fabdabs has a 2.16 average in normal 2x2 so, even if doubtful it would be believable but username...? He's got a 5.xx in normal 2x2 so, inspection time must be 1 second!!!



I think that username... misscrambled because I remember him and fabdabs getting their times on different scrambles. If there had been such an easy solution, I doubt he would have been the only one to see it. Though I should say that such scrambles are possible (iirc there was a scramble last year in normal 2x2 which was just antisune)


----------



## mafergut (Feb 9, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> I think that username... misscrambled because I remember him and fabdabs getting their times on different scrambles. If there had been such an easy solution, I doubt he would have been the only one to see it. Though I should say that such scrambles are possible (iirc there was a scramble last year in normal 2x2 which was just antisune)



Not in this round, I think, even though I used OP and not a normal method such as CLL, etc. so I cannot be sure. But unless you have an already solved layer / face where you can just one-look the CLL/EG case I don't think anybody can just one-look a 2x2 solve (including AUF, which not everyone that knows CLL is fully able to do) in less than 4-8 seconds.

EDIT: Just checked the scrambles and the 3rd scramble maybe is easy enough for somebody using TCLL?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 9, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Just one question on 2BLD. If you are able to use normal methods (CLL/EG) to one-look and solve blind that way, aren't you supposed to count the inspection time as well as part of the solve as per general BLD rules? If that's the case, oh man, those guys with 5.27 and 6.11 and pretty awesome to be able to one-look one of those 3 scrambles in... 3 seconds, plus 2-3 seconds execution?



Of course the inspection (memo) time is included in solving time for 2x2BLD.
But there are people who one-look very fast and solve that fast.
(I for one use ordinary bld-methods, I am not faster sighted )


----------



## mafergut (Feb 9, 2016)

Yeah, I assumed that but really only the 3rd solve seems easy enough to onelook AND solve in 5-6 seconds and that's just if you know TCLL+, which I don't think many people know. I'm not trying to put anybody's results into question, I'm just amazed as I'm a patzer. The other two, I checked, I need a 3-4 move face on all colours so, not even easy to one-look at all, except for a pro  so, just chosing a colour and inspecting will take, I'm sure, at least 4-5 seconds.


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 9, 2016)

When will new scrambles be posted


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 9, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> When will new scrambles be posted


I don't know, probably soon. It depends on when Mike has time to do it, perhaps
in the evening US time.


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Feb 9, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Just one question on 2BLD. If you are able to use normal methods (CLL/EG) to one-look and solve blind that way, aren't you supposed to count the inspection time as well as part of the solve as per general BLD rules? If that's the case, oh man, those guys with 5.27 and 6.11 and pretty awesome to be able to one-look one of those 3 scrambles in... 3 seconds, plus 2-3 seconds execution?
> 
> At least fabdabs has a 2.16 average in normal 2x2 so, even if doubtful it would be believable but username...? He's got a 5.xx in normal 2x2 so, inspection time must be 1 second!!!



For that solve i noticed a layer very quickly, i wasnt 100% sure i had one-looked it correctly you'll notice my success rate is relatively low as i try to one look as quick as possible but most of the time i will get it wrong.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 9, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> When will new scrambles be posted



Sorry for the delay - new scrambles are posted now.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 9, 2016)

mafergut said:


> If that's the case, oh man, those guys with 5.27 and 6.11 and pretty awesome to be able to one-look one of those 3 scrambles in... 3 seconds, plus 2-3 seconds execution?


I have a 6.xx 2BLD single from last year, and I did exactly that. I got really lucky because I wasn't sure of which PBL to do, so I just put the blindfold down and guessed/winged it.


----------

